# Question about Dog Seatbelt Harnesses or Alternatives



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

After the sad loss of our 2 elderly dogs we are now starting to contemplate a puppy, and think we will need to use either a harness or a cage to contain an active young dog in the van.
We don't want the dog on the seats so my question is whether the seatbelt harnesses allow the dog enough slack to lie on the floor - the only ones I have seen are about 12" long from the seatbelt clip, which would seem a bit restrictive.
If these are a no go, is my only option a cage? Dog will be a working cocker or working springer so not huge but certainly lively!!
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a board to fit across behind the driver and passenger seats, and a tether to keep the dog fairly close to it? His basket could be placed up against it.

That way he's not going to come forward and be a danger when you are driving, and if you have to slam on the anchors he will not fly more than a few inches before hitting the board (_which could be padded on his side_) so he will not suffer a serious injury.

Dave


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What about a board to fit across behind the driver and passenger seats, and a tether to keep the dog fairly close to it? His basket could be placed up against it.
> 
> That way he's not going to come forward and be a danger when you are driving, and if you have to slam on the anchors he will not fly more than a few inches before hitting the board (_which could be padded on his side_) so he will not suffer a serious injury.
> 
> Dave


That is exactly what we are planning. We have a 6month 21 kilo lab. cross who has just had her first weekend away in the camper. Absolutely no problems. She travelled between the driver and passenger seats but we are about to install a removable board behind the seats just to provide a bit of extra security.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Taz
we have two labradors big beasts.
I utilised an old seat belt from a mini-bus.
Bolted the pigtail end to the frame of our rear seat
Sue then cut down the seat belt strap and altered it to
have two restraining straps coming off, one for each dog.
These were measured to allow the dogs to reach the water and lay close to us but not to be thrown into us in the event of an accident
The dogs harnesses (we bought those from Aldi about £7 each) then they fasten to the straps with an old climbing karabiner one for each dog.
I have Attached A few pics to try to explain.

Whatever you get enjoy your new pooch


----------

